# Jhon B Podcast N°1 en Belgique!



## JhonB (18 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je suis Dj depuis 1an, je ne suis pas un pro et j'aimerai prouver a tout le monde que QUAND ON VEUT, ON PEUT!

En deux mots, je propose un podcast Electro, Electro`House, House, Club, Progressive, etc
enfin tout ce qui tourne autour de la House... Je l'ai posté sur Itunes et je ne m'attendais pas a ce que ça fasse un tel carton !

Je suis passé N°1 sur l'Itunes Store Belge! Je vais essayer de conquérir la France par la suite! Mon podcast est "ouvert" depuis Avril ! Comme quoi, quand on veut on peut!!
(je suis pas encore un BUZZ comme Mickael Vendetta! mais je suis pas a plaindre)


Voici le lien du podcast: http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=282763665

J'espère qu'il vous plaira! Vous abonnez est GRATUIT !

Et voici la photo du N°1: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...987050533&aid=-1&id=1418882377&oid=2987050533

Encore une fois, VRAIMENT, un tout grand merci à tous !

PS: Pour m'ajouter sur facebook: Deejay Jhon B


----------



## JhonB (19 Novembre 2008)

Merci de lavoir remit au bon endroit, je n'avais pas trouver l'emplacement idéal !!


----------



## JhonB (23 Novembre 2008)

Encore un nouveau, comme tous les dimanches! Pour les nostalgiques, les plus vieux, ou encore les lovers d'ancien morceaux, ce podcast est pour vous! DES REMIXS de vieux morceaux et moins vieux ! 

"Return The Classics" 

Bonne ecoute 

Tracklists ici: http://www.jhonb.be/tracklists.txt


----------



## stéphanie35 (28 Juin 2011)

Voilà j ai un problème qui me cause des soucis. Je viens de découvrir que Mon Chéri Mickael Vendetta sort avec une espèce de coach qui s'appelle Nadège Ruelland. En plus il se la tape ca craint. J'ai 18ans et demi et ma vie est finie. J'aimerais savoir si quelqun peut m'aider pour qu'il se débarrasse de cette Nadège et m'ouvre son lit. Moi sa bogossitude je la kife trop grave.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2011)

Et moi je kife trop grave les "nioubes" qui s'inscrivent et postent un peu n'importe quoi, n'importe où...
Nioube, hmm... 
Je laisse ouvert, c'est open !... 

:style:


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2011)

C'est _comme_ si _un_ _ouragan_ venait de balayer ta vie _Stéphanie_, non ?


----------



## stéphanie35 (28 Juin 2011)

Merci Petite Larme. 
en effet c'et comme si tout m'avait emporté.
vous semblez étoné de ce que je vous dis pourtant mickael est beau et cette nadège m'énerve


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2011)

stéphanie35 a dit:


> Merci Petite Larme.
> en effet c'et comme si tout m'avait emporté.
> vous semblez étoné de ce que je vous dis pourtant mickael est beau et cette nadège m'énerve



tu as des gros seins ?

parce que ça peut éventuellement intéresser quelques membres ici, qui te feront vite fait oublier ton mickael jsaispaskoua


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2011)

On demande les mensurations, c'est bien mieux (plus d'infos) et plus élégant


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Je laisse ouvert, c'est open !...


Tiens, un pléonasme 
(et c'est pas gentil, surtout)


'ttes façons, LaH© a fui ce bouge devenu morbide.
Mais peut-être aurons nous le bonheur de voir débarquer le _composé de nitrocellulose dissoute dans un mélange d'éther et d'alcool et conservée sous forme liquide_ (ouiquipédia)


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2011)

Larme a dit:


> On demande les mensurations, c'est bien mieux (plus d'infos) et plus élégant



Question mensurations : il n'y a rien dans le profil

Question élégance : mickael jsaispaskoua (on a tout dit)


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2011)

stéphanie35 a dit:


> Voilà j ai un problème qui me cause des soucis. Je viens de découvrir que Mon Chéri Mickael Vendetta sort avec une espèce de coach qui s'appelle Nadège Ruelland. En plus il se la tape ca craint.



il a peu être des associations au coin de ta rue qui aurai plus besoins de toi, plutôt que de perdre ton temps avec ces billevesée 



stéphanie35 a dit:


> J'ai 18ans et demi et ma vie est finie. J'aimerais savoir si quelqun peut m'aider pour qu'il se débarrasse de cette Nadège et m'ouvre son lit.



il y a des gens 100 fois plus beau que lui ici avec 100 fois plus de chose dans le crâne


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il y a des gens 100 fois plus beau que lui ici avec 100 fois plus de chose dans le crâne


Hmmm...
Laisse-moi deviner... Toi, par exemple ?!...


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2011)

techniquement oui  mais je ne suis pas célibataire


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2011)

Techniquement ?!... :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## stéphanie35 (28 Juin 2011)

vous parlez de moi en pas bien. oui j 'ai des gros seins et je mesure 1m60 pour 51 klgs; je suis blonde avec les yeux verts et ils deviennent bleus quand je suis amoureuse Mais n'essayez pas de prendre la place de mickael il est à moi


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2011)

Et sinon Stéphanie tu la vu ?


----------



## 'chon (29 Juin 2011)

mais c'est quoi ce bordel! c'est qui ces gens! :mouais:

Et puis jamais, au grand jamais! des yeux verts ne peuvent devenir bleus. Sous aucun prétexte. Justement. Jamais!


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> tu as des gros seins ?
> 
> parce que ça peut éventuellement intéresser quelques membres ici, qui te feront vite fait oublier ton mickael jsaispaskoua


Ii est vrai que plus les _seins_ sont gros plus les _membres_ grossissent à vue d'oeil chez l'homme, une vraie réaction en chaîne ! :rose:

... et ça peut faire réagir les membres de ce forum par ici.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2011)

On est pas plutôt au bar par ici ??? Vers la fin de soirée plutôt  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2011)

stéphanie35 a dit:


> vous parlez de moi en pas bien. oui j 'ai des gros seins et je mesure 1m60 pour 51 klgs; je suis blonde avec les yeux verts et ils deviennent bleus quand je suis amoureuse Mais n'essayez pas de prendre la place de mickael il est à moi



c'est has been les yeux verts, passe comme moi au yeux Hétérochrome


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2011)

Des yeux comme *ceux-ci* ? :sleep:


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2011)

Non, plusieurs couleurs dans le même il : bleu, gris, vert, jaune et noir, variable selon la saison


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2011)

stéphanie35 a dit:


> Voilà j ai un problème qui me cause des soucis. Je viens de découvrir que Mon Chéri Mickael Vendetta sort avec une espèce de coach qui s'appelle Nadège Ruelland. En plus il se la tape ca craint. J'ai 18ans et demi et ma vie est finie. J'aimerais savoir si quelqun peut m'aider pour qu'il se débarrasse de cette Nadège et m'ouvre son lit. Moi sa bogossitude je la kife trop grave.





stéphanie35 a dit:


> Merci Petite Larme.
> en effet c'et comme si tout m'avait emporté.
> vous semblez étoné de ce que je vous dis pourtant mickael est beau et cette nadège m'énerve


Mais c'est un has-been, ce gars là, maintenant, nan ?!...


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2011)

_Vous vous êtes égarés? _


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _Vous vous êtes égarés? _



Faut croire que certain(e)s s'ennuient à Rennes&#8230;


----------

